
Manufacturing and the Great China Firewall - radarcontact
Hi All, ShinePay factories are running proprietary software to enable manufacturing operations in China. We&#x27;re having a difficult time maneuvering around the great China firewall. If you have any experience with this I would love to bend your ear. Please &amp; Thanks in advance.<p>VPN is working via the browser but not via python with requests library. ping in terminal doesn&#x27;t work too. But they can access my AWS hosted server via the browser
======
yorwba
If the exact same request is working in the browser but failing for the Python
program, they're probably not tunneling all traffic on their computer through
a VPN, but have only configured the browser to use a proxy. You should be able
to make the requests library use the same proxy. IIRC, there's an environment
variable you could set to achieve this without code changes.

